# any recommendations for 3D enabled Plasma displays ?



## Richard--W (Jul 17, 2009)

I wonder if it isn't too soon to shop for a 3-D system.
Maybe I should wait perhaps another year until the technologies and systems are normalized.
Has anyone put together a system they are satisfied with?



Richard


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

In the UK I do not know of anyone who has a 3D set up yet, there is also not really any software I believe to play with yet, the Samsung panels do look nice and also the Panasonic ones, I am one of the unlucky ones who has not seen them up and running yet


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The panasonic Plasma looks 100 times better than the uber expensive samsung setup, from what I've seen in Best Buy. Biggest factor, no ghosting.

That being said, I'm not jumpig on 3D until there is some content. Look at all the folks who bought a Blu-ray when there were 2 dozen titles available. They paid 4x what you would today, and had no content to watch.


----------

